# Cold sore on a 10 week old baby



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

My LO was unsettled yesterday and had a temp of 37.8 last night. His temp has decreased to 36.8 and stayed in this range all day today but he has fought at feeds, is scratching and hitting himself and been unsettled all day. I noticed a red mark on his lip and skin above and it looks like a cold sore. I currently have one, it came out today.
I searched via Google and it said babies under 3 months should see a Dr immediatly, is this true? should I be worried?  have had them so would have thought I carry antibodies but did not have one in pregnancy. Could this be the reason that my LO seems off colour? Could it be dangerous?

Thanks 
Sue


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Cold sores are caused by the herpes simplex virus. In a patient with a compromised immune system can be a systemic illness and not be very nice.
Immunity from pregnancy lasts a few weeks, but unless you continue to breast feed it will dwindle as the weeks go by.

Best to see the GP. He might want to give some aciclovir.

In case you haven't passed it on, do be very careful to wash your hands and do not kiss the baby until your cold sore is gone.


----------

